# Are you on Model Mayhem? Share it.



## ghache

Heres mine.

Feel free to add me as a friend if you want.

ModelMayhem.com - photographybyguillaume - Photographer - Gatineau, Quebec, Canada


----------



## DerekSalem

Although I have a Modelmayhem I've also never done a single thing with it. I created the account and have accepted a few friend requests (only so it doesn't look completely sparse and empty) but haven't accepted any offers to shoot. I kind of want to do a shoot sometime but since I never have before I'm pretty hesitant on getting one started.

ModelMayhem.com - Derek Salem - Photographer - Brunswick, Ohio, US

That's mine. If anyone in Cleveland wants to do a dual-shoot or has someone in mind that is somewhat experienced as either a model or photographer but is willing to help out a n00b in portraits...lemme know =P


----------



## reznap

I planned on using that site at some point but I haven't really taken the first steps.  I don't even really have any portraits I could put up and I think you need to submit a few before they let you make a profile page or something.

^ So I guess +1 on that Cleveland area thing.


----------



## Postman

reznap said:


> I planned on using that site at some point but I haven't really taken the first steps.  I don't even really have any portraits I could put up and I think you need to submit a few before they let you make a profile page or something.



Same here. 

I wanted to join the site to get started doing serious portraiture/fashion photography with models with similar experience as me for my portfolio. I uploaded the few decent lifestyle portraits of different subjects(like 6) I was totally denied membership after they reviewed them :blushing:


----------



## xjoewhitex

^haha that sucks, they are pretty picky at mm tho so don't feel bad.


----------



## ghache

I dont thing they are picky. you just need to provide 4 pictures (or 5) of peoples that are different. I joinned using picture of my wife (first portrait shoot i ever did)


----------



## gian133

Here is mine!!

ModelMayhem.com - Giancarlo Photography - Photographer - Washington, Michigan, US


----------



## e.rose

Postman said:


> reznap said:
> 
> 
> 
> I planned on using that site at some point but I haven't really taken the first steps.  I don't even really have any portraits I could put up and I think you need to submit a few before they let you make a profile page or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here.
> 
> I wanted to join the site to get started doing serious portraiture/fashion photography with models with similar experience as me for my portfolio. I uploaded the few decent lifestyle portraits of different subjects(like 6) I was totally denied membership after they reviewed them :blushing:
Click to expand...


Can I ask what pictures you submitted?  Were they not along the guidelines provided?


xjoewhitex said:


> ^haha that sucks, they are pretty picky at mm tho so don't feel bad.





ghache said:


> I dont thing they are picky. you just need to provide 4 pictures (or 5) of peoples that are different. I joinned using picture of my wife (first portrait shoot i ever did)



Totally agree... I don't think they're that pick at all as long as you have the required 2 different models or 2 different locations when you "apply" to sign up... because I've seen some pretty bad GWC profiles on there...

Like everyone else, I intend on signing up (probably by the end of the week, actually), but I haven't yet.


----------



## Big Mike

I signed up a long time ago, but never activated my account because my company filter tends to block the site off and on.  

I finally activated my account

ModelMayhem.com - Mike Hodson Photography - Photographer - Edmonton, Alberta, Canada


----------



## Postman

AFAIK I uploaded my portfolio caliber work and were within the terms.

I've seen people get by with WAY less(quantity and quality) and I highly doubt that it's one person doing all the filtering so the notion that they're picky _sometimes_ isn't unheard of.

I'll likely give it another shot after I get started with studio shoots.


----------



## danielm

I tried to create an account but I was denied. Any have access to an account I can use? or able to look up pictures for me?


----------



## ababysean

ModelMayhem.com - CrystalBellePhotography - Photographer - Pensacola, Florida, US

There is mine.  I get contacted a lot because I'm known in the area as a "nice female photographer that does more lifestyle then sexy"  So almost everyone that contacts me wants lifestyle model pics.


----------



## Robin Usagani

You won't hire me anyway, my modeling rate is quite high.


----------



## ababysean

MM is like soft porn.  Just FYI incase you didnt know.... lol  actually if you turn off work safe it is all out in your face kind of deal...


----------



## xjoewhitex

ababysean said:


> MM is like soft porn.  Just FYI incase you didnt know.... lol  actually if you turn off work safe it is all out in your face kind of deal...


haha are you serious? You may want to avoid my account then. =)


----------



## o hey tyler

I too created a Model Mayhem account, but the site is just poorly constructed and not worth using. The servers are slow and the photos are not displayed well. The photographers in my area that use it are generally pretty bad, and mainly just use it as a squeaky wheel tactic. 

All you need to be successful on MM is a Rebel XT, or D3000, and a kit lens, and scantily clad women. No working knowledge of photography required.  Not my scene, but I guess it appeals to some.


----------



## Big Mike

> All you need to be successful on MM is a Rebel XT, or D3000, and a kit lens, and scantily clad women



To me that says that they are less of being 'gear snobs' than we (photography forums) are.  That's not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Robin Usagani

cause it is full of free account members.  If you look at the premium members, 90% of them are super good.


----------



## 12sndsgood

Big Mike said:


> All you need to be successful on MM is a Rebel XT, or D3000, and a kit lens, and scantily clad women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me that says that they are less of being 'gear snobs' than we (photography forums) are. That's not necessarily a bad thing.
Click to expand...

 



lol  oh wait i have a d3000  im so in.


----------



## mwcfarms

Lets not start the whats porn debate again. :hug::


----------



## o hey tyler

Big Mike said:


> All you need to be successful on MM is a Rebel XT, or D3000, and a kit lens, and scantily clad women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me that says that they are less of being 'gear snobs' than we (photography forums) are.  That's not necessarily a bad thing.
Click to expand...


I'm not talking strictly gear, I'm talking about a working knowledge of photography, which you conveniently didn't quote in my post. 

I'm talking based on what I've seen, and Shwetty, I've seen some "premium members" in my state. Not what I'd call good.


----------



## ghache

o hey tyler said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you need to be successful on MM is a Rebel XT, or D3000, and a kit lens, and scantily clad women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me that says that they are less of being 'gear snobs' than we (photography forums) are. That's not necessarily a bad thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not talking strictly gear, I'm talking about a working knowledge of photography, which you conveniently didn't quote in my post.
> 
> I'm talking based on what I've seen, and Shwetty, I've seen some "premium members" in my state. Not what I'd call good.
Click to expand...

 

I also seen really good photographers on MM from my area. 
Too bad for you your the only good photographer in your area. :lmao:


----------



## o hey tyler

I'm not trying to talk myself up, and I'm certainly not saying I'm the best in my area. I'm just saying that Model Mayhem is not a place I'd like to associate myself with because it's not the type of work that I find tasteful. I'm talking about SPECIFICALLY my area. Do you understand? 

But the MAIN REASON I don't use the site is because it's poorly designed. First and foremost. It's just not convenient to use, and hasn't been updated in at least 3 years. 

If I wanted a poorly designed social networking site with lots of photos, I'd make a myspace account.

Edit: Er, sorry, I googled it. Myspace is now going by My_____ to be new and edgy.


----------

